# 1999 Dodge Ram 2500 Slt V10



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

So, just found this site (how nice is this place!!!) Was gonna do an introduction post somewhere but i guess here is a good place as any









Been looking online for about 4-5 weeks now researching toy haulers. I mostly want one for the track. Been tired of hauling my bikes to the track and using a hotel room, or even worse yet tents!

So for next season i will have a nice toy hauler. I was looking into ragen and WW (yes I know they are out of business now) and jayco octanes. Puma is nice too. My thing was I wanted a seperate bedroom area so I could go to sleep inside without moving my bikes out. I asked about toy haulers on one of my racing boards (wera) to see what everyone had.

Low and behold two guy had Outbacks. I was shying away from the side garage since it looked and is smaller. I wanted a larger back garage area. Sigh then i made the mistake of showing my misses the outback............

Well that was that i think. She fell in love with it from just the pictures. Compared to the other toy haulers this is the one she is pushing me to get. Lack of a generator put me off some, but i asked the other two racers what they used and 2 honda 2000 gens coupled up did the trick just fine. Smaller garage but the did put two bikes inside along with a ton of other stuff. So while the garage area is not the biggest - it does fit whats needed.

So i started looking more and more about the outbacks. I started to get swayed over to one. Separate garage area is a big plus........ At first I wasn't sure about slide outs, but got convinced extra room so so so nice and it only takes a few mins to slide the sections out.

The general look and appearance of the outback is very nice. Looks like top quality stuff compared to some of the other cheaper toy haulers.!

Plus I have to keep the misses happy and it seems the outback is the only toy hauler she wants now (sigh). I convinced her a toy hauler would be good for more then just the track. We could take small trips to places and use the trailer!! Seemed to work in convincing her so I can buy a toy hauler









I want it mainly for the track but I will have to come up with some extra spots to drive to (we are in NJ right now but also have a house in upstate NY).

Anyway - if ya read through all that - HI









Now for my question or problem. I currently have an F150 5.4 with a tow package. Yes I know the outback is a bit on the heavier side for this truck. I could probably make it work (I'm a commercial driver and could probably handle the towing). But I would rather have an easier time towing. So been looking for a 3/4 ton.

This truck just popped up for sale local and I will be looking at it tomorrow

1999 Dodge Ram 2500 SLT V10

I wanted to shy away from a diesel and stick with gas for now. This would be just a TV and nothing else. I know what to look for when looking at trucks (if its a good buy or good truck). But I don't know about towing so much.

Thoughts on this dodge and engine? Has a tow package and is already set up for a 5th wheel. I assume somebody was towing a 5th wheel with this truck before.

I can get away with towing the outback no problem I'm thinking with this, but just wanted to ask.

Been looking at these models now

230rs
280rs
28krs
29kbh

And even just looking at the 31kfw. The 31 is a very nice trailer - I like the room and even the rear, side garage! But not sure just how much of a trailer I could pull with the dodge??


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

First off let me say, WELCOME!!!! You'll find there is a lot of information floating around this site. We have a 09 23KRS and we can fit 2 street bikes in the cargo area. 1 of the bikes even has wide hwy bars on it. They fit tight but they fit. The TV is a 95 Dodge 2500 V10 4x4, I've pulled out of a few steep hilled campgrounds with no problem at all. I have used this TV on the farm to pull other trailers and it doesn't even breath hard, I'am very happy with it. The bad thing is it likes fuel, it gets 12mpg unloaded (my 1500 5.9 just gets 14mpg) and 8-10mpg loaded depending on road conditions. So I hope this info is helpful and again Welcome.

David


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the Outbackers!!! Glad you found us.

We have the 250RS which has pretty much the same layout as the 280RS except ours does not have a garage. We just took delivery of this TT and are very happy with the layout. As far as a truck - we plan to purchase a RAM 2500 to pull this unit. You will find most outbacker use the equa-l-izer hitch and the P3 brake controller.

Just curious - where do you live?


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

you should look at the outback loft.Alpine haus in amstadam ny. has one.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

A friend of mine had a dode with the V10 and loved it. I don'r recall him ever having any problems with it either.
Glad you found us.
Bob


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You can pull whatever you'd like to pull with a V10 dodge up to the capacity of the truck without worry..

Those V10 dodge engines are strong..

I had a bud who installed a blower kit on one of those.. Would leave any diesel pickup in the dust both loaded and empty.. Was a hoot to drive, 550 horsepower.. Yehaw!

That truck could do burnouts like a high school kids Camaro too...

Carey


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> First off let me say, WELCOME!!!! You'll find there is a lot of information floating around this site. We have a 09 23KRS and we can fit 2 street bikes in the cargo area. 1 of the bikes even has wide hwy bars on it. They fit tight but they fit. The TV is a 95 Dodge 2500 V10 4x4, I've pulled out of a few steep hilled campgrounds with no problem at all. I have used this TV on the farm to pull other trailers and it doesn't even breath hard, I'am very happy with it. The bad thing is it likes fuel, it gets 12mpg unloaded (my 1500 5.9 just gets 14mpg) and 8-10mpg loaded depending on road conditions. So I hope this info is helpful and again Welcome.
> 
> David


Thanks for the welcome!

I just bought the 2500, guy is delivering it today. I took it for a good test run yesterday. Wow what a beast compared to my F150. I think I could feel the gas just saying bye bye and I hit the pedal! Was a real solid truck for the money. Guy through in a cap also (wrong color but i can get it painted!)

So now I have my TV I just have to get my outback. Gonna wait till after Christmas me thinks so i can put back some funds i just took out of the bank. I don't buy things on credit, if i don't have the funds i save for it if i can.

I'm in robbinsville Nj just outside of princeton.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new truck...

Now, post some pictures so we can see it.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

forceten said:


> First off let me say, WELCOME!!!! You'll find there is a lot of information floating around this site. We have a 09 23KRS and we can fit 2 street bikes in the cargo area. 1 of the bikes even has wide hwy bars on it. They fit tight but they fit. The TV is a 95 Dodge 2500 V10 4x4, I've pulled out of a few steep hilled campgrounds with no problem at all. I have used this TV on the farm to pull other trailers and it doesn't even breath hard, I'am very happy with it. The bad thing is it likes fuel, it gets 12mpg unloaded (my 1500 5.9 just gets 14mpg) and 8-10mpg loaded depending on road conditions. So I hope this info is helpful and again Welcome.
> 
> David


Thanks for the welcome!

I just bought the 2500, guy is delivering it today. I took it for a good test run yesterday. Wow what a beast compared to my F150. I think I could feel the gas just saying bye bye and I hit the pedal! Was a real solid truck for the money. Guy through in a cap also (wrong color but i can get it painted!)

So now I have my TV I just have to get my outback. Gonna wait till after Christmas me thinks so i can put back some funds i just took out of the bank. I don't buy things on credit, if i don't have the funds i save for it if i can.

I'm in robbinsville Nj just outside of princeton.
[/quote]

What size was the rear in the 2500?


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

What size was the rear in the 2500?

I think 3.73 but not sure how to tell 100%??


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

forceten said:


>


Nice Truck!!!! Best of Luck!!!

Rick


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Forceten









Welcome and Congrats on finding a great truck to pull your future Outback with!

Now, onwards to find you that new Outback


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Hi Forceten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might want a used one! One of you guys sell me yours!!









Wish I could find a place that rents them so I could try out the different models...... sigh


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

forceten said:


> Hi Forceten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might want a used one! One of you guys sell me yours!!









Wish I could find a place that rents them so I could try out the different models...... sigh
[/quote]

Keystone's site will give you and idea of the floor plans - I just noticed this post Click Here - you might want to check this out.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Keystone's site will give you and idea of the floor plans - I just noticed this post Click Here - you might want to check this out.


Layouts are nice, but to use one for a day or two..... ahhhh

That one guy is selling an rsds

Unless I'm mistaken that has no garage.....? I gotta have me a garage for my bikes!









Looks like he took his craigs list ad down too so not 100% sure.

I guess a lot of you guys just have regular outbacks with no garages?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

forceten said:


> Hi Forceten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I could find a place that rents them so I could try out the different models...... sigh
[/quote]

Buy one from Lakeshore use it for a season or two then sell it for what you paid for it and it will still be cheaper than the local dealer then buy another one. I don't know anyone that has done that









John


----------

